# What is your opinion of the Bond Arms Derringer?



## Delinda (Dec 5, 2005)

I got a brochure from them and it has got me thinking this might be a nice little gun for me to carry around the farm, small enough to fit in my pocket and should be easy to conseal. It is American made, in Texas. I like the fact that you can change out the barrel with an allen wrench and they have 20 different barrels with 25 different caliber combinations. But with all that said you do only get two shots, and the barrels are not cheap. I guess I am just wondering if anyone has one of these and the pros and cons on them. Thanks for any info.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't own one , I have looked at them my thoughts are that it is some what heavy for it's size for the same weight you could have more rounds in a light weight revolver or auto
and it is single action you have to pull back the hammer then then pull the trigger 

I think of defensive guns as get grip, aim and squeeze the fewest steps possible , if you trained you could get grip , pull hammer , aim and squeeze in not very much more time a few 1/10s of a second 

lots of rounds are cool but how useful is it , one good defensive caliber will generally do and reduces the ammo to stock

are you thinking primarily for snakes with snake shot ?


otherwise a very sold product line , look to have good craftsmanship , and they definitely offer small , but I would think the 38/357 would be the way to go , much larger a round in that small of a package would be a lot to hold onto through the recoil so for similar money I could have a light weight revolver in a slightly larger but very similar weight package that would give me 5 rounds with the squeeze of the trigger and still do 38spl snake shot but let me load 2 snake 3 personal defense rounds to do double duty

the revolver would be a little thicker but that's the way I weigh it out , similar weight ammo capacity vs slimness , the scale is fairly neutral your intended use could tip it either way 

if this were a country that you could have a limited number of handguns on one license and the frame counted as the hand gun and it would serve the duty of a snake gun in summer and and a compact 22lr for dispatch on my trap line in the winter and do the minimal amount of self defense the local law allowed it would make perfect sense. but it isn't and I can buy as many guns as I want and the gun store is just a few minutes from my house


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

"... carry around the farm..."

How many rounds do you need to shoot a snake or skunk?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

JeepHammer said:


> "... carry around the farm..."
> 
> How many rounds do you need to shoot a snake or skunk?


never seen a venomous snake here northern edge of their range and they were wiped out in the 60s during the round ups 

I have had a **** still very much alive and moving after 2 rounds of 38 the 3rd finished things , the other 2 were down in one shot each this was a few yards from the chicken coop.

I wouldn't use the same round for a snake if I had venomous snakes as I would a skunk, skunks pose little immediate danger I could back up a few yards index the cylinder to the non shot 38 rounds and then be out of the reach of the spray when shooting it 

I was also thinking dual duty may be better with more rounds around the farm and into town.

I don't see any issue with the bond product , but I am thinking how can I get the most use for my money without sacrificing ease of carry very much if any.


----------



## Delinda (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks GreenCountyPete, I was just talking to a young friend of mine and he basically said the same thing you did. I have a 9mm, but it is just to big to carry around here, I keep it in the house. I run a small farm based business, dealing in cash, and have a lot of people here in the spring and summer, I guess I was just thinking this would be an easy gun to hide in my pocket, you never know about some people now days. What really got me thinking was a man came out a few days ago and was telling me he got beaten half to death and robbed, two men jumped him when they went to his barn, he runs a farm based business also, just a few counties up the road. We have a large gun store not to far from us, I guess I will go and see what they have that I could still carry around easily.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I had one with double 357 barrels. It looked really cool, but was heavy, not much of a grip and not very accurate. I got rid of it.

I got a Ruger LC9 that fits nicely in my pocket when needed


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Get a small revolver in 38 or 357 if you want a reliable defensive weapon


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

oneraddad said:


> I had one with double 357 barrels. It looked really cool, but was heavy, not much of a grip and not very accurate. I got rid of it.
> 
> I got a Ruger LC9 that fits nicely in my pocket when needed


I pocket carry my LC9 most of the time 

to clarify for others, you only pocket carry in a pocket that is used only for the gun and you always put the gun in the pocket holster then slid that into the pocket with the gun so that the trigger is covered 

I like the Alabama holster company pocket holster it is made of kydex plastic it is thin and doesn't hold the heat or have the bulk like padded pocket holsters I tried


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Delinda said:


> Thanks GreenCountyPete, I was just talking to a young friend of mine and he basically said the same thing you did. I have a 9mm, but it is just to big to carry around here, I keep it in the house. I run a small farm based business, dealing in cash, and have a lot of people here in the spring and summer, I guess I was just thinking this would be an easy gun to hide in my pocket, you never know about some people now days. What really got me thinking was a man came out a few days ago and was telling me he got beaten half to death and robbed, two men jumped him when they went to his barn, he runs a farm based business also, just a few counties up the road. We have a large gun store not to far from us, I guess I will go and see what they have that I could still carry around easily.



being primarily for social purposes , more rounds than 2 are probably better 
I also like pocket carry for social situations because no one can see you already have a full grip on your gun while your talking , it just looks normal to have your hands in your overall pockets 

wear your usual cloths to the gun store , and make sure the one that fits your hand fits the pocket you would intend to carry it in 

I did a post earlier this week about choosing a CC gun , all sound advice that applies to your social business situation 

revolvers are good but if a auto fits you well and your comfortable with it they are also a good choice for the social situations less so for snakes


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Take a gander and North American arms revolvers too in 22 mag. They have one that folds up and clips in your pocket like a knife. They also have some pretty neat and useful revolvers in 22 caliber only I think but they are useful and they can go anywhere!

Being on the farm have you considered open carry? 

Pete, that is not a federal law as far as what gun goes on a CHL, that varies by state. Texas you can carry an pistol of your choosing with permit.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Sorry, your original question. The Texas defender in 45 colt/410 is good the 45 colt is very mild in recoil and packs a wallop. There are many rounds available because the judge. Put in in a nice leather holster out in the open where it's real handy.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> Take a gander and North American arms revolvers too in 22 mag. They have one that folds up and clips in your pocket like a knife. They also have some pretty neat and useful revolvers in 22 caliber only I think but they are useful and they can go anywhere!
> 
> Being on the farm have you considered open carry?
> 
> Pete, that is not a federal law as far as what gun goes on a CHL, that varies by state. Texas you can carry an pistol of your choosing with permit.


I know is is not a federal thing laws vary considerably by state , I was using it as an example 

Wisconsin CCL is close to the easiest and most open to get minimum training requires no live fire , 4 hours doj approved or hunters education , or dd214 or carry permit from any other state or nra basic pistol, we don't have any qualification , no picture , no finger prints , no weapons listed on your card only your name , address , sex, hair color , height DOB ,start date and end date of it's issue and expiration , we can carry any handgun anywhere not posted and a different one very day if we wanted.
we can also open carry any where we can concealed carry 

we can even carry in bars , so long as we are not drinking while carrying.

police stations , k-12 schools , prisons , jails , mental hospitals , and court rooms are the no go locations

fill out the form, sign it send a photo copy of your state ID and proof of minimal training write a check for 40 dollars and send it to the DOJ in about a week they send you back your license after they run a NICS search on you and you come back clear 

they can share no info with anyone , no statistics of who has a license , your address or if you have one they are not open records , the police better only be asking if it is in the line of duty if they like to keep their job there is only one number the DOJ gives out total licenses issued since day 1 

we are also a non mandatory notification state 

40 dollars for your first 5 years 25 for each additional 5 year renual


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

It's good to see that Wisconsin hasn't been ruined like Minnesota. Mom and dad live there and i think it is getting worse and worse with the hunting and gun laws in general. Not to mention the taxes!!!


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

A derringer is designed for personal self defense. Easy to conceal, and you just stick it up to the trouble makers belly and pull the trigger. Hitting a beer can 10' away with one will be a challenge. Pretty worthless gun in my opinion unless you are a card shark that gambles for a living with unscrupulous characters. 

Hard to beat a semi auto .22 in a nice holster for general around the farm stuff.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

When I'm 'Puttering' around, mostly rifles or shot guns...
The Jeep is usually close enough.

During Snake Season we see several this close to the river and this far out of town,
And with grain bins close, critters wonder in, including rats...

That's when I load the old 5 shot pocket pistol in .357 Mag. with a shot cartridge or two, followed by hollow points.
If I'm dealing with rats at the grain bins, then maybe 5 shot shells with some HPs in my pocket...


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Small and not expensive?

https://www.keltecweapons.com/our-guns/p-3at/pistol/


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

With the advancement of concealed carry firearms, IMO they are like having a rock in your pocket instead of a quarter...literally. Sorry...I've never shot one.

I think your better off getting something comfortable, easy, and affordable to shoot. Practice...practice...practice.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I have one in .357/.38....

It's a cool gun, but it's not something I would want to take to the range to practice with... 

With heavy loads, it kicks the crap outta your hand... I end up with a sore knuckle on the finger behind the trigger 

The ergos of it are bad.. It's not comfortable to hold and easy to pull the trigger.. The trigger kind of pulls down and back at the same time.. 

I find it to be a lot more accurate than I would have expected... However, you need to learn which barrel you are about to shoot, and make adjustments for that. One barrel shoots higher than the other. It is aimed for the lower barrel. At 15 feet, I can easily keep them hitting towards the center of the target

That being said, I'd not use it for a long shot. IT's meant for up close and personal, and that's what I carry it for.

I have carried it around the farm with shot shells, and I have taken out one copperhead with it... but that's a lot of weight to carry all the time.

I do love to carry it when I'm wearing my leather coats. It fits very well in the inside pockets, and since the coats are heavy, I don't notice the gun too much.. 

The coolest thing about these guns is the fact you can change out the barrel for fairly cheap money considering... 

I plan to buy a barrel in .45ACP since I have a huge stash of those... and it's also my favorite round... If you want a small gun in .45acp, it's about your only choice for this kind of small.. I can't think of a smaller .45

The best thing about it is loading up a couple of heavy .357 loads and handing it to a friend... I can almost promise you they will say that's the worst recoil they have ever felt and they won't want to take but a couple shots... 

OH, fit and finish on them is top notch. When you hold this and look at it, you know it's quality stuff... They do have a certain appeal to them... You either love them or hate them... I'd call it a novelty gun, that is actually functional.


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

oneraddad said:


> I got a Ruger LC9 that fits nicely in my pocket when needed





GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I pocket carry my LC9 most of the time


My first thought when I opened this thread was recommend a LC9 instead.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've got an LCP too... The Bond isn't really isn't any bigger... It's just heavier.... and wider, but not by much...


----------

